
A machine to reverse climate change - preichen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoMdb9JYMRQ
======
vixen99
If it works, the climate will stop changing? "When I use a word," Humpty
Dumpty said in rather a scornful one, "it means just what I choose it to mean
-- neither more nor less."

